# forEach und varStatus?



## EOB (23. Okt 2006)

hallo, ich moechte in einer foreach schleife auf indizes zugreifen. das ginge ja so:


```
<c:forEach var='item' begin='1' end='10' varStatus="index">    
    .....                 
</c:forEach>
```

da ist dann index.count  1 2 3 4 5 ..... bis 10. da ist ok. kann ich aber den varStatus irgendwie anpassen, da ich mittels dem auf indizes eines arrays zugreife. also ich moechte von 1 bis 10 zaehlen, aber der varStatus soll von zb. 15 bis 25 laufen. geht das irgendwie?

danke

EDIT: evtl koennte man ja auch mittels c:set eine variable anlegen...aber wie zaehle ich die dann hoch und wie kann ich die als index einsezten? es geht genua um die darstellung von suchtreffern. es sollen immer 10 pro seite dargestellt werden. die liegen ein einem array. also sind es 100 treffer, sind 100 elemente im array. ich moechte immer 10 rausholen (mit foreach) aber eben nicht immer von index 1 bis 10 sonder x bis y. hoffe, jemand kann helfen?


----------



## SlaterB (23. Okt 2006)

was ist denn mit 
begin='11' end='20' ?

ansonsten wie gesagt c:set, was ist da die Schwierigkeit?
<c:set var="myIndex" value="${index.wasauchimmer + 1}" />

hochzählen
<c:set var="myIndex" value="${45}" />
<c:set var="myIndex" value=${myIndex + 1} />


----------



## EOB (24. Okt 2006)

hi, wenn ich beginn 11 und end 20 mache, beginnt der counter trotzdem bei 1. wie setze ich aber die variable, die ich mit c:set setze, als methodenparameter? also mal angenommen, ich hab diesen code:


```
<c:forEach begin='${resultbean.index}' end='${resultbean.index+resultbean.hitsPerPage-1}' varStatus="index">
                  
                  
                  <a href=<c:out value='${resultbean.getUrl(index.count)}' />>
                  <c:out value='${resultbean.getTitle(index.count)}' />
                  </a> 
                  [i](<c:out value='${resultbean.getPublication(index.count)}' />)[/i]

                  <c:out value='${resultbean.getTeaser(index.count)}' /> 


                  
                  
</c:forEach>
```

in dem code, kann begin oder end sein, was es will...index beginnt immer bei 1. wie wuerde ich jetzt hier die variable setzen und anstelle von index.count nutzen?

danke vielmals


----------



## EOB (24. Okt 2006)

erledigt


----------

